# Some of my mice



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Just wanted to post pictures of some of my meecies. =3

If anyone could give me ideas into what colors they may be that would be great.


































I know the pic quality on them is not great...


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

There are two does and two bucks. The lighter colored broken marked buck has pink eyes.


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

broken marked champagne buck, unless thats a darker nose i see, in which case he is siamese broken.
broken marked chocolate
chocolate
agouti (wild type), u may recognise it.
hope this helps, don't quote me, as u said the pics aren't the best, good luck


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the reply!

I believe the one you are calling a broken marked chocolate is a broken marked agouti. Her dark spots are the same color as the doe you said is an agouti. That is what I thought they were at first, good to have conformation on that. They both are satin as well, although it doesn't show in these pictures.

The one you are saying is chocolate looks like a blue to me in real life... But for some reason in pictures his coat seems to have a brownish tint. He also has a very light tan belly.. almost white. I'm not sure if he is a fox or very poor tan.

But anyway, thank you for helping! I was curious what color the broken marked buck was. I wasn't sure if he was champagne, silver or something else. So thanks for clearing that up! And no, no dark nose. 

The tan/fox buck is 5 weeks and the others are 4 weeks. I'm hoping they turn out nicely. I know they are only pet quality mice but show mice are impossible to get here so I'm doing what I can with them for now. =]


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

in australia we only have pet shop mice, best of luck


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

I have been struggling to find show types here as well. There are obviously some in the US but most are very far off from where I live. =/ It is a shame there aren't more people around the world breeding show meecies.


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

we're just not allowed to import rodents :lol:


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

do you sell any of your breeds minibears.....


----------

